# Paint tool Sai.



## Validuz (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm a huge noob when it comes to Painttool sai. I'm pretty much using the very, very basic tools like Pen & Erasor.. And would very much like to learn how to use it properly. Are there any good guides around that takes it step by step? I've checked a couple of youtube videos but theyre all pretty much shit :/
(atleast the one's ive seen.)
I'd love a tutorial that follows an artist all the way through from start to finish.

/Thanks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2012)

There are plenty out there. The thing is, if you don't know how to draw, most won't help you. I really can't blame the tutorials because I found more helpful ones. I just tend to avoid the anime ones because it's all stylization.

You need to learn how to paint with a round hard brush with pressure sensitivity. I can do this in a number of programs so learning the little nuances of the each program is just to help me with certain things to speed up.

http://algenpfleger.deviantart.com/art/SAI-Tutorial-67196095

[yt]cbt4q-EU2-c[/yt]


Too often newbies to digital do it because they can't draw and think a pencil and paper will do it for them or help them where practice actually is the biggest determining factor of improvement. 

I don't think watching an artist from start to finish is going to help if you don't know how to draw. Post up some work and let's see what the issue is before saying that the video tutorials on Sai is the problem.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> T
> http://algenpfleger.deviantart.com/art/SAI-Tutorial-67196095



This is a good tutorial, but note that Mr. Algae Cleaner is using an older version of SAI so some of the options are different.  The latest is 1.1.  I believe that is like the beta pre-1.0 release.

What the tool settings do: http://fav.me/d4zh3ub
What everything else does: http://imgur.com/a/nivxz

As for brushes, there are a million and a half on deviantart, most of them are terrible.  Get comfortable with the default brushes first.  Just experiment.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for that those are handy for newer folks. 

I'm on the latest beta (1.2-beta 4) but didn't pay attention to the new options as much. Just figured what I needed as I used it.

I guess for me it doesn't matter that much since it's a bit of a nuance. I think a lot of newer artists get caught up in the tools, not drawing or foundations.

That's not to say interface tutorials per new version aren't necessary. 
Tutorials on Painter though...are more necessary than PS (sans new features in CS and stuff and certain brush settings they put in 7 and up) because from Painter 6, then to 8-11 changed enough to confuse users. Painter 12 can be a different animal lol


----------



## Validuz (Dec 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> You need to learn how to paint with a round hard brush with pressure sensitivity. I can do this in a number of programs so learning the little nuances of the each program is just to help me with certain things to speed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, Thanks for the links, just what i needed in terms of improving my lineart atleast. Had no idÃ©a you could even do half of those things And yes. So far i've been using my tablet with push-sensitivity(What would be the point of using a tablet if i didn't?  )
And no. I'm not as naivÃ© as to think i instantly get awesome for following a tutorial. I asked if there were videos to teach me how to use the tools/program. Nothing else. And i didnt blame youtube videos for being the problem. I'm saying that theyre not giving me the help i wanted as they keep taking for granted people are used with the program. (Atleast the vids i watched.)

As for the dA link. I'll take a carefull look at it since it contained a good insight with brushes etc. Cheers!
I youtubed for a while on how to make shadows/light effects and weeding through the billion speedpaint vids i only came across this 'tutorial' for example. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=883Gj1oLFWg Sure. I see what she's doing but i have no idÃ©a what she's doing. Got a good tutorial for shadowing? Would be really, really helpfull.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2012)

Validuz said:


> First off, Thanks for the links, just what i needed in terms of improving my lineart atleast. Had no idÃ©a you could even do half of those things And yes. So far i've been using my tablet with push-sensitivity(What would be the point of using a tablet if i didn't?  )
> And no. I'm not as naivÃ© as to think i instantly get awesome for following a tutorial. I asked if there were videos to teach me how to use the tools/program. Nothing else. And i didnt blame youtube videos for being the problem. I'm saying that theyre not giving me the help i wanted as they keep taking for granted people are used with the program. (Atleast the vids i watched.)
> 
> As for the dA link. I'll take a carefull look at it since it contained a good insight with brushes etc. Cheers!
> I youtubed for a while on how to make shadows/light effects and weeding through the billion speedpaint vids i only came across this 'tutorial' for example. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=883Gj1oLFWg Sure. I see what she's doing but i have no idÃ©a what she's doing. Got a good tutorial for shadowing? Would be really, really helpfull.



Watch any good painter doing shadows and learn color theory and it's the same principle. That one you linked to is someone going overboard with the blender/water brush and it looks kinda gross (in terms of effects) to be honest with you. 

Same principle in PS applies to Paint Tool Sai - http://conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?107217-Digital-Painting-In-PS-2

Go to the Pencil Tool in Sai, increase the brush size
The only difference is to change the Density slider. Put it at like 25-30% or something. This will cause it to work with Opacity. You can adjust it to something as you go.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> That one you linked to is someone going overboard with the blender/water brush and it looks kinda gross (in terms of effects) to be honest with you.


Indeed... and the effect comes out ugly. Like as if they had used dodge/burn in Photoshop.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll drop some Sai youtubes, but I think in order for the OP to get better, it's going to be a lot of learning how to draw - hand eye coordination than tools. 

[yt]qtLZCfwZVcw[/yt]





[yt]inh3ENmikvc[/yt]


Now look, see this one was done in PS and Painter but as you can see the method about using a round hard brush with pressure sensitivity applies. This person could have done it in Sai

[yt]WaBid_f5jrs[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't watched the first video, but holy hell where do her organs go?!


----------

